# Where can you find a good music forum?



## AbagailCaroline (Dec 27, 2012)

Where can you find a good music forum?


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

Music Discussion -The Internet's Finest Music Forum


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Pedro's forum, 

OINK used to be the best


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> Pedro's forum,
> 
> OINK used to be the best


OINK is now what.cd


----------

